# Attaching Fiberglass Insulation At Wall To Deck



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

Good day all,

I am looking at a project that calls for insulation up to 32' against certain tilt walls to deck. There are fur-out metal framed walls, but only need to go to 12'. Is there a way to stick the insulation against the tilt wall to deck, without having to be forced to frame all the way up, and brace, or use furring channel, to hold the insulation.

I did another job a few months ago, and we used spray adhesive. The general contractor was ok with that, but I don't feel 100% comfortable doing that again. Being that its unfaced fiberglass insulation.

I am wondering if useing stick pins will be the most cost friendly idea.


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

I'm not sure I follow exactly. But I install a lot of insulation to steel framed hhomes. I use packing to hold it in until the plasterboard goes on if need be. Duct tape doesn't work as well.


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

You need to get clarification from the design team.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I worked with a company a few years back where it was a slanted ceiling that had to be batt insulated. We cut up the insulation bags into strips, and used staples to fasten to the studs. it was a pain in the ass, but very cheap and held up so we could throw the poly and board up with no issues. dont think it meets code though!!


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am pretty sure that the tilt up construction will not meet the energy code without some modifications such as the insulation to the deck bearing.

With that being said tilt up may not be the most cost effective any more?

Maybe ridged insulation glued to the tilt may work???

What does the plans call for?


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

I adhered stick pins to the concrete wall above, and applied that way. You then pop a washer, and it holds it in place.


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Also need to verify what type insulation. In my area the exposed insulation would need to be FSK Faced which is much more pricey. We have done it using stic pins also.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Around here the insulators often spot weld wires pushed through the insulation, to the metal deck above, and follow with washer/clips.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

JDPugh said:


> Also need to verify what type insulation. In my area the exposed insulation would need to be FSK Faced which is much more pricey. We have done it using stic pins also.


 FSK is required in commercial due to the flame spread rating. Even Kraft face in residential must be on the drywall side. Stick pins are used out West also.

Welcome to the board JD! I look forward to your experience here.


----------



## WIdrywaller (Mar 6, 2012)

We always use stick pins for fiberglass batt. 
Attachment method depends on whether we're onsite for other work already, if so we'll usually just glue the pins up with PL Premium; if time doesn't allow then we'll shoot them up with a Hilti GX120 or DX460. 
If we're hanging rigid insulation, we shoot it up with a GX120 with lathing buttons and the magnetic lathing button holder on the head of the GX120.
One tip for making better production on batts, we order maximum width rolls for the wide open areas of the walls and custom width rolls for between the bar joists where the walls meet the deck so we don't waste a lot of time slitting batts around the steel. Our local supplier faces thew insulation in house, so we can select whatever type of facing we need for the project ie: FSK, PSK, WMP, Arenashield, etc...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Might check with these guys and see what they can do for you. They provide the wider white faced insulation used in pre-engineered buildings. I think they can cut the pieces to length to minimize waste and might be a time saver as well. Have used some of their material here a few times over the years. 

Bay-Star Insulation of Dallas
10634 King William Drive
Dallas, TX 75220
Phone: 469-420-0600
Fax: 469-420-0700
NIA Certified - UL Listed


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Good post JD, these guys make a bunch of stuff we use.

http://www.bayindustries.com/


----------

